# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  entact παρενεργειες

## pana

λογω κρισεων πανικου ξεκινησα entact απο την παρασκευη μισο καθε πρωι για 10 μερες μετα 1 ολοκληρο και μετα απο 7 μερες 1και μισο παραλληλα με μπεσπαρ 1 πρωι 1 μεσημερι 1 βραδυ
αλλα νοιωθω χαλια
δεν μπορω να συγκεντρωθω,δεν μπορω να καταπιω 
το κεφαλι μου ποναει καθε μερα 
κομπος
αγχος
η ψυχιατρος μου λεει υπομονη και μετα θα ειμαι μια χαρα μου ειπε να παρω και xanax αλλα το αποφευγω διοτι εχω 2 μωρα 5 μηνων και 21 μηνων και ειμαι ολη μερα μονη και φοαβαμαι μην με πιασει καμια υπνηλια
ειχε κανενας αλλος παρενεργειες απο το φαρμακο
ευχαριστω

----------


## tita1977

Εγώ είχα πάρει. Ακριβώς την ίδια δοσολογία. Χωρίς όμως μπεσπάρ. Για καμμιά εβδομάδα ήμουν πολύ χάλια. Σηκωνόμουν από μεσημεριανό ύπνο και είχα ζαλάδες, υπογλυκαιμία, πολύ στεναχώρια και αυπνία το βράδυ. Μετά όμως τέλεια. Λίγη υπομονή.

----------


## Γάτος

Εχμ οφείλω να ομολογήσω πως μόνο 2 φορές πήρα. Νομίζω πως ήταν αυτά αλλά παιδιά μου έφερναν φοβερές τάσεις για αυτοκτονία. Ντρέπομαι που το λέω αλλά αλήθεια έγινε και έτσι τα έκοψα και απλά δεν ξαναπήρα φάρμακο. Τίτα για πες μου τα παίρνεις; Γενικώς αφού τα πήρες σου έφυγαν τα άγχη, θλίψη, στεναχώριες κ.τ.λ.; Γιατί αισθάνομαι συνεχώς έτσι πλέον.

Αν είναι να περάσω 1 βδομάδα άσχημα να τα ξεκινήσω μπας και πάρω μπρος..

----------


## arktos

entact μου έδωσε χθες ο γιατρός γιατί είχα τάσεις αυτοκτονίας.
πήρα 1 σήμερα το πρωϊ κ έπεσα για υπνο.
ξύπνησα με τάση για εμετό.
αφού τα έβγαλα όλα, άρχισα να τρέμω και ναιώθω ρίγη.
μία κρύωνα κ μία αισθανόμουν πως καίει το σώμα μου.
ακόμη δν έχω συνέλθει.
ο γιατρός μου είπε να πάρω μισό.
μήπωςέφταιγε η δόση.
του είπα πως δν θέλω ούτε να το ξανακούσω.

----------


## pana

δεν ξερω ρε παιδια εχω κοπωση
σφιξιμι
τασεις για λιποθυμια
φοβιες οτι θα πεθανω
η ψυχιατρις μου λεει υπομονη και σε λιγο θα πεταω

----------


## VasilisA

Αγαπητή Πανα…
Το έπαιρνα για ένα περιπου χρονο 
Το entact είναι από τα καλυτερα αντικαταθλιπτικά φαρμακα καινουριας γενιας…

Η πιο συνηθισμένη δοση και αυτή που επερνα και εγω είναι αυτή των 20 mg και μισο xanax των 0,5 την ημερα 
Είναι εκλεκτοί αναστολείς επαναπροσληψης σεροτονινης…
Η επίδραση τους είναι αλήθεια ότι αργει να έρθει. Κάνει περιπου 10 με 15 μέρες αναλογα τον οργανισμο….

Στην αρχη τα συμπτωματα είναι αυτά που περιγράφεις.
Ειναι η αντιδραση του οργανισμου στην ουσια. Σταδιακα υποχωρουν. Ουσιαστικα το φαρμακο ενεργει σε περίπου 20 με 25 μερες.
Στους περισσότερους ανθρωπους εχει παρα πολύ καλα αποτελεσματα…
Σταματαει τις κρισεις πανικου και την αγοραφοβια…Η καταθλιψη υποχωρεί και ερχονται μερες που εχεις περισοτερη ενεργεια….

Όλα καλα ως εδώ…
Οι παρενέργειες είναι παρα πολλες. Η λίμπιντο σου στο ναδηρ. Εαν δεν το παρεις για δυο μερες εχεις ζαλαδες και ναυτιες…
Η διακοπη του δε, είναι σκετο βασανο…

Η ζυγαρια εχει σημασια που γερνει όχι μονο σε εσενα αλλα στον καθενα…
Τα ζυγίζεις και επιλέγεις..

----------


## pana

βασιλη καλησπερα ναυτιες εχω και τωρα ολη μερα με το φαρμακο ,για να το διακοψεις δηλαδη?εσυ το διεκοψες?τι ειχες?

----------


## pana

και καποιο αλλο αντικαταθλιπτικο να μου εδινε το ιδιο ειναι?γιατι μου ειπε για ladoze στη αρχη αλλα δεν μου το εδωσε λεει γιατι θα ημουν τουρμπο ,μετα για σεροξατ αλλα ουτε αυτο μου το εδωσε καποιο λογο μου ειπε δεν θυμαμαι

----------


## VasilisA

> βασιλη καλησπερα ναυτιες εχω και τωρα ολη μερα με το φαρμακο ,για να το διακοψεις δηλαδη?εσυ το διεκοψες?τι ειχες?


Διαβασε αυτο εδω:
http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sho...κή�-�η

----------


## pana

αγχωθηκα 
και ολη μερα εχω αναγουλες δεν μπορω να φαω πια
θα την οαρω αυριο πρωι πρωι τηλ
ειχες και αισθημα οτι δεν μπορεις να καταπιεις?

----------


## akis1977

καλησπερα,επαιρνα εντακτ για ενα χρονο περιπου..μετα για καποιους μηνες το σταματησα,χειροτερεψα αμεσως..εχω 2 μηνες περιπου που το ξανααρχισα και νιωθω πολυ καλυτερα..μετα απο 20 μερες περιπου ειδα βελτιωση εγω...η διακοπη γινεται σιγα σιγα..σταδιακα..αν το σταματησεις ετσι δε θα εχεις παρενεργειες..εγω ειχα αγχωδη διαταραχη,πολυ εντονη..πολλα συμπτωματα..και βαριας μορφης..πραγματικα με βοηθησε παρα πολυ..

----------


## arktos

πάνα , όταν έχεις τέτοιες παρανέργειες ο γιατρός οφείλει να σου αλλάξει την αγωγή.
το λαντόουζ είναι πολύ ελαφρύ αντικαταθλιπτικό.
ο γιατρός σου βέβαια θα σου συστήσει κάποιο για να αντικαταστήσεις αυτό που παίρνεις τώρα.

----------


## akis1977

> Αγαπητή Πανα…
> Το έπαιρνα για ένα περιπου χρονο 
> Το entact είναι από τα καλυτερα αντικαταθλιπτικά φαρμακα καινουριας γενιας…
> 
> Η πιο συνηθισμένη δοση και αυτή που επερνα και εγω είναι αυτή των 20 mg και μισο xanax των 0,5 την ημερα 
> Είναι εκλεκτοί αναστολείς επαναπροσληψης σεροτονινης…
> Η επίδραση τους είναι αλήθεια ότι αργει να έρθει. Κάνει περιπου 10 με 15 μέρες αναλογα τον οργανισμο….
> 
> Στην αρχη τα συμπτωματα είναι αυτά που περιγράφεις.
> ...


η διακοπη γινεται σταδιακα,σιγα σιγα..μειωνεις τη δοση στο μισο,μετα μερα παρα μερα..για καμμια 20 μερες..και εγω τουλαχιστον δεν ειχα καμμια παρενεργεια.με βοηθησε πολυ αυτο το φαρμακο...ειχα αγχωδεις διαταραχες,πολυ εντονες.με το εντακτ ειμαι πολυ καλυτερα..

----------


## tita1977

> Εχμ οφείλω να ομολογήσω πως μόνο 2 φορές πήρα. Νομίζω πως ήταν αυτά αλλά παιδιά μου έφερναν φοβερές τάσεις για αυτοκτονία. Ντρέπομαι που το λέω αλλά αλήθεια έγινε και έτσι τα έκοψα και απλά δεν ξαναπήρα φάρμακο. Τίτα για πες μου τα παίρνεις; Γενικώς αφού τα πήρες σου έφυγαν τα άγχη, θλίψη, στεναχώριες κ.τ.λ.; Γιατί αισθάνομαι συνεχώς έτσι πλέον.
> 
> Αν είναι να περάσω 1 βδομάδα άσχημα να τα ξεκινήσω μπας και πάρω μπρος..


Γάτε κοίτα τα είχα πάρει το 2008 για περίπου 6 μήνες. Εκτός από την αρχή που είχα παρενέργειες, μετά δεν είχα κρίσεις πανικού, είχα πολύ αισιοδοξία, και καλή διάθεση. Τα σταμάτησα με τις ακριβείς οδηγίες του γιατρού δηλ. μειώνοντας σταδιακά τη δόση και δεν είχα καμμία παρενέργεια από τη διακοπή τους. Ταυτόχρονα έκανα και συνεδρίες με ψυχολογο. Επειδή όμως προφανώς δεν έχω λύσει τα "θέματα μου" όλα έχουν επανέλθει κανονικά! Δεν έχω παράπονο. Και χάλια διάθεση έχω πάλι και άγχος και θλίψη και ψυχοσωματικά και και και...! :-) . Πιστεύω ότι τα φάρμακα βοηθούν στο να σταθείς στα πόδια σου τη στιγμή που δεν την παλεύεις καθόλου. Εκεί πρέπει να εκμεταλλευτείς τη δύναμη που σου δίνεται και να προσπαθήσεις να λύσεις την πραγματική αιτία του προβλήματος αντί να επαναπαυτείς στην ευεξία που νιώθεις. Εγώ μάλλον δεν προσπάθησα αρκετά. Δεν είμαι ειδική αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρη ότι προσφέρουν μόνιμα θεραπευτικά αποτελέσματα. Ίσως πάλι ο γιατρός να μην εκτίμησε σωστά την περίπτωση μου και μου τα σταμάτησε πολύ γρήγορα επειδή έβλεπε ότι πάω πολύ καλά.

----------


## Γάτος

> Γάτε κοίτα τα είχα πάρει το 2008 για περίπου 6 μήνες. Εκτός από την αρχή που είχα παρενέργειες, μετά δεν είχα κρίσεις πανικού, είχα πολύ αισιοδοξία, και καλή διάθεση. Τα σταμάτησα με τις ακριβείς οδηγίες του γιατρού δηλ. μειώνοντας σταδιακά τη δόση και δεν είχα καμμία παρενέργεια από τη διακοπή τους. Ταυτόχρονα έκανα και συνεδρίες με ψυχολογο. Επειδή όμως προφανώς δεν έχω λύσει τα "θέματα μου" όλα έχουν επανέλθει κανονικά! Δεν έχω παράπονο. Και χάλια διάθεση έχω πάλι και άγχος και θλίψη και ψυχοσωματικά και και και...! :-) . Πιστεύω ότι τα φάρμακα βοηθούν στο να σταθείς στα πόδια σου τη στιγμή που δεν την παλεύεις καθόλου. Εκεί πρέπει να εκμεταλλευτείς τη δύναμη που σου δίνεται και να προσπαθήσεις να λύσεις την πραγματική αιτία του προβλήματος αντί να επαναπαυτείς στην ευεξία που νιώθεις. Εγώ μάλλον δεν προσπάθησα αρκετά. Δεν είμαι ειδική αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρη ότι προσφέρουν μόνιμα θεραπευτικά αποτελέσματα. Ίσως πάλι ο γιατρός να μην εκτίμησε σωστά την περίπτωση μου και μου τα σταμάτησε πολύ γρήγορα επειδή έβλεπε ότι πάω πολύ καλά.


σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ τίτα για τις πληροφορίες ειλικρινά. Πραγματικά σκέφτομαι σοβαρά να το πάρω τελικά. Δεν ξέρω αγγίζω τους 5 μήνες κατάθλιψης και ενώ είδα να καλυτερεύουν τα πράγματα πολλές φορές πάντα κάτι ερχόταν και με έριχνε ξανά. Τώρα εδώ και μισή βδομάδα πάλι τα ίδια δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω... Ίσως τελικά το πάρω για να μην έχω έστω αυτή την αίσθηση να στεναχωριέμαι για όλα.  :Frown:  Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα λειτουργήσει στην περίπτωση μου όμως.  :Frown:

----------


## Γάτος

> αγχωθηκα 
> και ολη μερα εχω αναγουλες δεν μπορω να φαω πια
> θα την οαρω αυριο πρωι πρωι τηλ
> ειχες και αισθημα οτι δεν μπορεις να καταπιεις?


Καλημέρα εγώ το είχα αυτό το αίσθημα.  :Wink:  Όπως και μυικούς σπασμούς ακόμα και στον ύπνο μου, έντονη κόπωση και γενικώς με έκανε χειρότερα από ότι ήμουν. Μου το είχε πει πως θα γινόταν έτσι αλλά δεν άντεξα παραπάνω γιατί όπως προανέφερα αλήθεια μου είχε φέρει τάσεις αυτοκτονίας.

edit χιλια σορρυ τωρα το ειδα ecloram λέγεται αυτό που μου έδωσε. ΣΟΡΡΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥ που σας μπέρδεψα ελπίζω να μην δημιούργησα κάνα πρόβλημα.

----------


## pana

και εγω καπως ετσι ειμαι η ψυχιατρος επιμενει να παρω και xanax

----------


## Γάτος

Τα xanax να τα έχεις για τις ώρες που δεν την παλεύεις. Στην αρχή pana τρόμαζα πολύ στην ιδέα μήπως πάρω xanax με αποτέλεσμα από τον φόβο μου να το παίρνω για να ηρεμώ. χαχαχαχα δεν είναι αστείο αυτό; Κι όμως είναι πραγματικό. Δεν είναι κάτι φοβερό το xanax προκαλεί εθισμό οκ αλλά αν το παίρνεις για μήνες-χρόνια. Εσύ το ξεκινάς ως υποστηρικτικό στο αντικαταθλιπτικό.

----------


## pana

το φοβαμαι το xanax μηπως μου προκαλεσει λιποθυμια

----------


## Γάτος

όχι γιατί λιποθυμία; Το πήρες και λιποθύμησες;

----------


## seleios

> ΣΟΡΡΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥ που σας μπέρδεψα ελπίζω να μην δημιούργησα κάνα πρόβλημα.


 εσυ δημιουργεις μονο καλες ευκαιριες  :Smile:

----------


## pana

> όχι γιατί λιποθυμία; Το πήρες και λιποθύμησες;


οχι αλλα μου ειπε η ψυχιατρος οτι ισως εαν δεν εχω φαει καλα να μου ερθει λιποθυμια η να πεσει η πιεση

----------


## tita1977

> σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ τίτα για τις πληροφορίες ειλικρινά. Πραγματικά σκέφτομαι σοβαρά να το πάρω τελικά. Δεν ξέρω αγγίζω τους 5 μήνες κατάθλιψης και ενώ είδα να καλυτερεύουν τα πράγματα πολλές φορές πάντα κάτι ερχόταν και με έριχνε ξανά. Τώρα εδώ και μισή βδομάδα πάλι τα ίδια δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω... Ίσως τελικά το πάρω για να μην έχω έστω αυτή την αίσθηση να στεναχωριέμαι για όλα.  Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα λειτουργήσει στην περίπτωση μου όμως.


Γάτε δεν ξέρω αν πηγαινεις σε ψυχολόγο ή αν έχεις την οικονομική δυνατότητα να πας. Κάποια στιγμή που αισθάνθηκα ότι δεν την παλεύω καθόλου αφού είχα σταματήσει το entact πήγα πάλι στην ψυχολόγο μου και τα γλύτωσα τα φάρμακα. Βέβαια δεν πήγα για πολύ γιατί δε με έπαιρνε οικονομικά. Πάντως έτσι είμαι κι εγώ από τη φύση μου. Στεναχωριέμαι και απογοητεύομαι πολύ εύκολα. Γενικά έχω μια τάση να τα βλέπω όλα μαύρα και έχω ένα διάχυτο φόβο για το μέλλον. Πιστεύω ότι αυτό που μου φταίει είναι ότι δεν εμπιστευομαι τις δυνάμεις μου. Εγώ θα ήθελα να δοκιμάσω την ομοιοπαθητική κάποια στιγμή. Έχω ακούσει καλά πράγματα και τουλάχιστον μου δίνει μια ελπίδα ότι ίσως κάτι μπορεί να γίνει.

----------


## pana

εγω παντως ξεκινησα και ζαναξ και μειωθηκαν τα συμοτωματα κατα πολυ

----------


## JordanJo

λοιπόν παιδιά είμαι 22 χρονών ξεκίνησαν τον Ιούλιο οι κρίσεις πανικού και ίσως έπεσα σε μια μίνι κατάθλιψη από τον Αύγουστο. πολλά ναρκωτικά τα τελευταία σχεδόν 3 χρόνια, πολύ πίεση από την τελειωμένη πλέον σχέση μου που κράτησε 4 χρόνια. μετά από επίσκεψη σε ψυχολογο ο οποίος έκρινε ότι μου χρειάζεται αγωγή για να συνέλθει το κεφάλι μου μετά από τέτοια κατάχρηση μου σύστησε νευρολόγο ο οποίος μου έδωσε το συγκεκριμένο σκευασμα για περίοδο 3 μηνών. περνούσα και πλέον αφήνω πίσω μου κάτι που λέγεται αποπραγματοποιηση/αποπροσωποποιηση. δεν είχα ακριβή αίσθηση του χώρου, σκεφτόμουν αχρειαστα πράγματα όπως το πως γίνεται να μιλάω, αν είμαι αυτός που μιλάει, δεν μπορούσα να αναγνωρισω τον εαυτό μου στον καθρέφτη και άλλα τέτοια τα οποία εδώ και σχεδόν μια εβδομάδα φεύγουν από το μυαλό μου. στις 25 μέρες δηλαδή όπως ανέφεραν παραπάνω. παίρνω τα 10mg και νιώθω καλύτερα αυτές τις μέρες. τις 2 πρώτες εβδομάδες είχα κάποιους πονοκεφαλους οι οποίοι ήταν υποφερτοι σε σχέση με τους ιλιγγους που πέρασα τον Αύγουστο. παρολαυτα με πιάνουν τώρα κάποιες υποθςτικες σκέψεις. Πχ αν είμαι ομοφυλοφιλος, αν θα σκοτωνα κάποιον και πολλά τρελά. ξέρω ότι δεν θέλω, ότι είναι τρελά και ανούσια ενώ είμαι πολύ σοβαρός και ώριμος για την ηλικία μου (σπουδάζω ιατρικές επιστήμες). στεναχωριεμαι που κάνω τέτοιες σκέψεις. είναι κάποια παρενεργεια πχ από τα χάπια. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## JordanJo

> Μήπως απλά λόγω της μεγάλης ευθύνης που έχει το αντικείμενο που σπουδάζείς και είναι απλά η ανυσηχια προς τους ασθενείς πχ.ο φόβος για λάθος διάγνωση.Οσον αφορά την ομοφυλοφιλία απλά τρεφεις συναισθήματα για άτομα του ίδιου φύλου και η κοροιδευτρα σου σε λέει .


Νομίζω δίνεις βάση σε λάθος πράγματα. Δεν είχα ακριβή αίσθηση του χώρου, έκανα κατάχρηση κανναβης για 3 περίπου χρόνια, είχα μια πιεστικη σχέση για 4 χρόνια. Έκοψα μαχαίρι την κανναβη πριν από 2 μήνες και χωρισα πριν ένα μήνα. Σπουδάζω κτηνιατρική σε ξένη κιόλας χώρα και αναρωτιόμουν πολύ ας πούμε για διάφορους αυτοματισμους του εγκεφάλου μου. Πχ πως σκέφτομαι και μιλάω, πως ξέρω τι θέλω να πω, πως ξέρω τι θέλω και πολλά άλλα υπαρξιακα. Για 1 μήνα ένιωθα ότι δεν μπορώ να αναγνωρισω τα χέρια μου, τον εαυτό μου στον καθρέφτη, την παρουσία μου μες στο χώρο κλπ κλπ. Είμαι 4ο έτος στη σχολή μου και νιώθω αρκετά σίγουρος για ότι έχει σχέση με αυτήν. Το θέμα μου είναι τα υπαρξιακα μου. Βέβαια κάθε μέρα ξυπνάω καλύτερα. Παρολαυτα τι εννοείς ότι τρεφω συναισθήματα για άτομα του ίδιου φύλου? Ότι είμαι και γκει και δεν το ξέρω? Δεν παρεξηγουμαι απλά ρωτάω για διευκρίνηση. Και δεν κατάλαβα αυτό που λες με την κοροιδευτρα. What do you mean

----------

